# Elder cat stays in bathtub?



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

My old pal "RJ" (now 18 soon 19 ) is spending a lot of time lying in our bathtub.

He's been to a superb vet and he's just getting old, not digesting his food as well as need be, but otherwise he's hanging in there. His vision and hearing are good still, and he's pretty spry for an old timer.

But I don't understand his staying in the bathtub all the time. He happily comes out to eat and use the catbox and prowl around, just not prowling as much as he used to.

Anyone know what the bathtub thing is all about?


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I see that you are in Houston. Is that in Texas? If so, I know that it gets hot down there, your cat is actually staying cool by laying in the bathtub. Smart kitty. Bathtubs, sinks, floors, are places that stay cool when the weather gets hot and cats love these places because when they get hot, they cannot pant, so they find other ways to cool off. Since he is old, just keep an eye on him and make sure that he has plenty of water each day, as that will help him stay cool. An overheated cat will throw up, it will be clear. Britches did this in the summer when it was hot out. I had to think of ways that I could keep him cool and he was fine. You could put some ice in your cat's water to help keep it cool so he has cool water to drink.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, Houston, but we down here have this amazing newfangled thing called "air conditioning" or whatever. I was jes' tellin' Emmie Sue Lou about it -- sure beats sitting on ice all day! I jest reach over my cornpone still and turn this little thingie on the wall and sure nuff, it gits cooler!

Seriously, we live in a central air conditioned modern apartment and both my girlfriend and I like it cool, so do the cats. And it's always cool but lately RJ has been spending lots of time in the bathtub.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Could he be running a fever? Can you check his temperature?
He might just like it though, mine goes through phases of sleeping in the oddest places for a few weeks and then back to normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it is because it feels good to him. My St. Bernard used to love to lay down on the cold tile even with the air conditioner on. As long as he is eating, drinking, using his litterbox and no other signs of discomfort and has a clear bill of health from the vet it is just the way he likes it.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

No fever as he's been to the vet. Maybe it's just a trend. As everyone knows, cat will move their fave sleeping spots here and there.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

We don't use the big garden tub in our bathroom (we use the separate shower instead) and out cat, Hera, sleeps in it all of the time. She prefers harder spots (like a wooden chair) over more cozy areas (like a pillow or the couch.) 

Maybe RJ is just in a "hard surface" phase.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

katdad, where did he used to like to hang out before he found the tub?


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Some cats are just strange. Is he one to change his "spot" up? I had an older rag doll that would go from room to room every few months. One month it was my bedroom, the next is was the living room couch. It also may be that he had never tried to get in the tub before and he thought "What's this thing do?" and he tried it out and loved it. I know my rag doll liked to lick the water out of the tub. Cats also like smooth, cool things. My ex's cat would always get in the tub after someone took a bath and lay in the warmth. They like both warm and cold. Cats are strange creatures, like humans. No one knows why we do what we do.

If the vet is giving him a clean bill of health, he may just be changing things up to keep you on your toes. Next thing you know he will be hanging out on the tops of doors.


----------



## grrawritsjordi (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, do you have any other pets? He may be taking refuge in the tub from some house mates that may be bothering him. OR maybe he just wants a bath.


----------

